# I and the Vets and their families really could use your help Please



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I put it on the interview with Cricket but not very many seen it and We really could use your help in funds and even spreading the word.

A fellow LJer gave me some advise on how to get more help for the Vets and their families and Active Duty I teach Wood turning to. I have always donated the Pen kits and wood to them and then 2 years ago another LJer started sending me Gift Certificates to buy more pen kits. I have all of this in my interview (http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/52586)

Since Patron came to my old house which was a 2 1/2 car garage we moved to my father in laws house which is a small 1 car garage. We moved do to my father in law (Who passed away now 2 years ago) had sever Alzheimer's and I still need a lot of care so we moved to his house so my wife did not have to drive back and forth 6 times a day to take care of both of us.

Well we now own the house and the garage is just big enough for one other wheel chair. So with some advise I am going to rent a building and put my wood working tools and equipment in it when enough money is raised at the GoFundMe site.
The first $2800 will go to get an Educational Nonprofit so all donations will be tax deductible then I the next part is money for the Rent, Utilities, Insurance and things like that. Then stocking it with all the tools and equipment that is needed including any Pen kits, other turning kits and Lumber for the flat working things.

The site is here (http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko) and I know me personally can not afford to do this my self since the VA does not pay me over $24,000 a year to live with. Also while you are there (You can go to the Right of the page to either donate of click on the (Share on FaceBook) tab you can alsogGo to the middle of the page which says Subscribe to Updates Show All with a dark blue button of FB and a light blue button with Twitter). Just click on these and you can share them this way too.

I want to thank each and everyone of my fellow LJer who have already helped and everyone else who is going to help both in funds or putting the link on their FB page, Twitter, or emailing it to others.

We really need your help. When it opens I will keep everyone in touch with what is going on and will welcome everyone to Opening day.

Arlin


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll try and throw in when I can. Good luck with the whole thing.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Roger

Thank you so much for even reading this. Since no one else has responded I was getting very disheartened and thinking people might think this a scam but it is not.
Your even spreading the work helps very much.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Doneski

Forget the booze and whatever for the weekend folks and help our Vets!

Thank God for our Veterans:

Godspeed & God bless


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Waho

Thank you. It is not only vets but I have also thought Firefighters, Law enforcement and EMT and any family members. So many people and so little space in a 10×16 garage.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help so far.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Sure would be nice if a few of the 1600 LJs who have looked at this would dig in their pockets and pull out a few dollars for this good cause.

God Bless you.

Herb


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Herb

Every dollar DOES count!!!

Even if I get enough to get the Nonprofit started would help so everyone who donated can used it as a tax deduction this year. 
No money will go to someone being paid for labor just tools, equipment, rent, utilities, pen kits, turning kits, wood, and things like that.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

In case anyone wants to know more about me

http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/52586


----------

